# Who Is Doing What - 2020 Edition



## Hunting18

Not much set in stone as of yet.

The couple that I know for certain are:
1. Annual trip to Canada Walleye fishing in June
2. Ohio DIY state land deer hunt. (Finally found my honeyhole last year).

I have a couple other trips in the works.
1. Nebraska Muzzleloader mule deer hunt over Christmas (haven't told the family about this yet)
2. I would really like to do an antelope hunt to Wyoming this fall, however I don't want to burn my points as I have buddies that can't go this year that have been applying with me. So if I can find a unit I can draw a 2nd choice tag without burning points I will pursue that. If anyone has any suggestions I'll gladly take them.


----------



## shaffe48b

Well I'm itching after skipping out last year. But many of the reasons i skipped out were good like new job new state and new to me small cabin. Others were bad and unexpected, but such is life.

Planning to go black bear hunting in south central alaska diy with transporter. Heck, probably sets me back a little more than a guided bait pile with all but guaranteed success at a cozy lodge in one of the cheaper Canadian provinces, but I'm young and adventurous so time to do it the hard way.

If I'm not successful I'll probably apply in michigan for bear m. Or if my brother wants to try for pronghorn they taste better anyway. If I am successful and my brother wants to try for points, I'll be focusing on the grouse woods in Michigan again come fall.


----------



## lreigler

Montana deer in November. DIY on public, earn what you get!


----------



## shaffe48b

lreigler said:


> Montana deer in November. DIY on public, earn what you get!



I get the sense that for most animals there is a hard way (diy which takes repeated trips to get any good) and there's expensive way (guide). Then there's animals that are hard even when they are super expensive (archery elk, mountain goat).


----------



## Tom (mich)

Two hunts already etched in stone (means deposit checks were cashed)

May - black bear in Manitoba
August - barren ground caribou in Nanavut


----------



## brushbuster

Idaho for elk diy in Sept. Put in for Kuiu Alaska spring black bear hunt for 2021 , find out end of Feb if I was successfully or not. Putting in for Kansas Archery hunt in April. Had to cancel Kodiak not enough interest for me to commit.


----------



## Lumberman

Nebraska whitetail on public land and the archery OTC Colorado elk. 

My points in other states are getting to position where next year this might be more exciting.


----------



## Forest Meister

brushbuster said:


> Idaho for elk diy in Sept. Put in for Kuiu Alaska spring black bear hunt for 2021 , find out end of Feb if I was successfully or not. Putting in for Kansas Archery hunt in April. Had to cancel Kodiak not enough interest for me to commit.


Cancel the Kodiak adventure, say you are kidding! I was really looking forward to hearing the blow by blow account. FM


----------



## Skibum

Headed to Ontario for spring bear and Iowa for whitetails in November. I most happy that my son will be along for both trips. Hoping to pull off retirement in July of 2021 if I can convince the secretary of war. If so that opens up a whole new set of opportunities.


----------



## brushbuster

Forest Meister said:


> Cancel the Kodiak adventure, say you are kidding! I was really looking forward to hearing the blow by blow account. FM


Not enough interest and I really wanted to fish and couldn't find people interested in fishing also. Everybody wants to sleep in a warm comfy lodge, haha. Hopefully I get drawn for kuiu, that will be a solo trip.


----------



## can'tstop

I’m putting in for Montana elk/deer tag. Hopefully I draw will be first time hunting out west. I also will go deer hunting to Indiana.


----------



## bowhuntordie

I will be going out to Colorado again for an archery Elk hunt in the beginning of September. As of right now that is all I have planned for 2020.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## QDMAMAN

Brushy and I will hunt Idaho again Sept 17-27 for archery elk.
Hunting WT in KY on our lease all season out of Robow's camp and 95% certain Koz bow and I will be hunting Iowa (we each have 4 pts) just need to work out some details.


----------



## timbrhuntr

Just got this pic from a guy in Iowa from last season !


----------



## timbrhuntr

Passed him because he was too small !!


----------



## Nostromo

timbrhuntr said:


> Passed him because he was too small !!


Well, who are we without standards.


----------



## timbrhuntr

For guys going to KY and Kansas !

One that is now gone !

Ky double drop








One still on the hoof in Ks


----------



## QDMAMAN

timbrhuntr said:


> For guys going to KY ... !
> 
> One that is now gone !
> 
> Ky double drop
> View attachment 487601


I see 3 drops!
No wonder you hunt in non APR states! :lol::lol:


----------



## timbrhuntr

I thought it was 2 drops and one with sticker
What’s an APR ?


----------



## Fool'em

I’ve got a 2 week trip to Montana for rifle elk. Public land on our own. Dad, brother and I. Uncle who is local to the area is supposed to join us if he is not tagged out in archery. Dad wanted to go before he got too old, he’s 65 this year and in decent shape but I’m not still not sure how hard we will be able to go. It’s an any elk trip this time and should be a blast spending a couple weeks in a tent with the old man.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

I’m looking into a public land DIY WY Antelope hunt with my two sons (23 & 21), my hunting buddy and his daughter (23). It would be the first Western hunt for all three of the young’uns. If we can make it happen it would a great hunt for all of us!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

I’m looking into a WY Antelope hunt with my two sons (23 & 21), my hunting buddy and his daughter (23). It would be the first time for all three of the young’uns. If we can make it happen it would a great hunt for all of us!


Fool'em said:


> I’ve got a 2 week trip to Montana for rifle elk. Public land on our own. Dad, brother and I. Uncle who is local to the area is supposed to join us if he is not tagged out in archery. Dad wanted to go before he got too old, he’s 65 this year and in decent shape but I’m not still not sure how hard we will be able to go. It’s an any elk trip this time and should be a blast spending a couple weeks in a tent with the old man.


That sounds like fun. Elk hunting has always been a very physical hunt for me. Tough hunting, but it's my most enjoyable hunt there is...especially out of a tent.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Captain

Looks like we are finally doing Colorado for 3rd season Mule deer. Nov. 7th to 13th


----------



## MallardMaster

MallardMaster said:


> I currently do not have a whole lot planned for 2020, but that can change in a moments notice. there are a lot of banquets coming up and you never know what kind of impulsive decisions are made under liquid encouragement!!
> - I would like to go out west Deer hunting this year in either Montana or Wyoming, BUT that is a little on the back burner.
> - I am going to be going to the UP for the annual grouse camp with my buddies. I have had to miss the last couple of years.
> - I will remain optimistic and say that I am going to be going Elk hunting here in the great state of Michigan! Why not....right!!
> - A fishing trip to Canada is also in the cards as well
> 
> Thinking back to it.....I wasn't going to do anything 2 years ago and in a matter of a couple minutes I was signed up to go moose hunting in Newfoundland. Things can happen quickly out there!!


UPDATED: Well....looks like I am gonna be fulfilling a dream of mine! I am going to Namibia for Eland, Gemsbok, Warthog and Hartebeest!! I am pretty jazzed up for this trip. Just means that there is only limited temptation this evening!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## lreigler

Application submitted for Montana. 650 bucks for a deer tag, hopefully it’s worth it! 

Should just go out there for a trip now. I bet there’s no virus in the mountains.


----------



## Forest Meister

lreigler said:


> Application submitted for Montana. 650 bucks for a deer tag, hopefully it’s worth it!
> 
> Should just go out there for a trip now. I bet there’s no virus in the mountains.


No, just griz, mountain lions, wolves, and spotted fever.


----------



## shaffe48b

lreigler said:


> Application submitted for Montana. 650 bucks for a deer tag, hopefully it’s worth it!
> 
> Should just go out there for a trip now. I bet there’s no virus in the mountains.


That's steep


----------



## lreigler

shaffe48b said:


> That's steep


it is. I’ll have basically the same amount into my Iowa tag in a few years. 

when you factor in the points that we’re camping in hills, splitting gas four ways and diy on the lands though I’ll still be out there for under 1k tag included.


----------



## shaffe48b

lreigler said:


> it is. I’ll have basically the same amount into my Iowa tag in a few years.
> 
> when you factor in the points that we’re camping in hills, splitting gas four ways and diy on the lands though I’ll still be out there for under 1k tag included.


Driving yourself helps when you consider airnfare and vehicle rental. Especially if you dont consider the wear and tear on your vehicle but I suppose they are highway miles.

On the other end if you are not retired and need to take time off the balance almost tips back to flying


----------



## Fool'em

lreigler said:


> it is. I’ll have basically the same amount into my Iowa tag in a few years.
> 
> when you factor in the points that we’re camping in hills, splitting gas four ways and diy on the lands though I’ll still be out there for under 1k tag included.


Dad and I put in for the combo tag. At over $1100 it’s kind of a tough pill to swallow. If I am going to be in the mountains for a couple weeks I don’t want to have to pass a nice buck if I see one. Will be armed with a wolf tag as well. 
Trapping money won’t be enough to cover the trip this year unless something crazy happens with the fur market in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Nothing exotic for me this year. I’ll be hunting hunting whitetail in Michigan and Ohio. I did join an Ohio lease on 4 farms totaling 725 acres.


----------



## Wild Thing

Elaine and I are going back to Saskatchewan this year. Archery for me and muzzle loader for E.

We have 3 preference points for Iowa archery now. Will likely apply for one more and then apply next year.


----------



## Wild Thing

shaffe48b said:


> *If I'm not successful I'll probably apply in michigan for bear m. Or if my brother wants to try for pronghorn they taste better anyway. * If I am successful and my brother wants to try for points, I'll be focusing on the grouse woods in Michigan again come fall.


Are you kidding me Shaffe? Have you ever eaten either of them? Hands down...no question about it...I would much prefer eating Michigan Black Bear over Wyoming antelope. In fact, any antelope I may shoot in the future will be donated to whomever likes the flavor of sagebrush.

Interestingly enough, I have eaten Mule Deer which I shot on the same ranch as Antelope and the Mule Deer was excellent. I did shoot a young antelope once which wasn't too bad but have no desire to eat any antelope again.


----------



## timbrhuntr

Hmmm I have eaten bear and antelope. I would take your antelope and you can have my bear.


----------



## Wild Thing

timbrhuntr said:


> Hmmm I have eaten bear and antelope. I would take your antelope and you can have my bear.


Likely depends upon how well they are handled after the kill. Ours are skinned, quartered and in the fridge/cooler the same day they are killed. Doesn't get any better. 

Our antelope are handled the same way....and they still taste like sagebrush.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## timbrhuntr

I also take great care in handling my wild game. I am not saying I don't like bear but for me antelope was better. I shot my first antelope last fall and couldn't believe how good it is after reading several posts from people about how bad they taste. I had some with a buddy who is dedicated bear hunter and even said I need to go on an antelope hunt next year that is some of the best meat I have ever eaten . I already put in for my 2020 tag out west and hope to be able to cross the border by then !


----------



## Matt79

I will be in Colorado for second rifle, mule deer hunting.


----------



## nimrod4

brushbuster said:


> Not enough interest and I really wanted to fish and couldn't find people interested in fishing also. Everybody wants to sleep in a warm comfy lodge, haha. Hopefully I get drawn for kuiu, that will be a solo trip.


I’m flying to Sitka on Wednesday to work for a while... would like to hunt Kuiu this spring or next... I’m an AK resident now. Quite the place it is!


----------



## brushbuster

nimrod4 said:


> I’m flying to Sitka on Wednesday to work for a while... would like to hunt Kuiu this spring or next... I’m an AK resident now. Quite the place it is!


I drew a tag, suppose to hunt spring of 2021, will have to wait and see how this virus thing goes


----------



## III

All depends on draws. Wyoming Sheep,Wyoming Deer,Kansas Deer


----------



## steelyspeed

III said:


> All depends on draws. Wyoming Sheep,Wyoming Deer,Kansas Deer[/
> 
> How many sheep points do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## III

I will have 4 after this coming draw.lol


----------



## steelyspeed

III said:


> I will have 4 after this coming draw.lol


Oh ok haha unless you are putting in for a Ewe 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## III

steelyspeed said:


> Oh ok haha unless you are putting in for a Ewe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Gonna be a long time to draw,but cant get one if ya don't put in.


----------



## steelyspeed

III said:


> Gonna be a long time to draw,but cant get one if ya don't put in.


I’m with ya and play the same game 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160

GOT MY MONTANA ELK TAG!!!!!!!!! Going back for my 2nd hunt, last year was 1st and I am addicted!!


----------



## can'tstop

I was successful for Montana Elk and Deer combo. This will be my first time going hunting out west. Looking forward to it.


----------



## lreigler

Dang, our group was unsuccessful in the Montana deer tag draw. Back to the drawing board I guess.


----------



## Tail-Chaser

Applied for Kansas rifle this year. If we draw this will be my 3rd trip to the same area. Hopefully the deer numbers rebounded from a couple years ago. If not we plan to move to our secondary unit for a all new location.


----------



## Robow

Hunting Kentucky with some good pals


----------



## Mr Mom

If the comunist flu flares up in the fall will the western states allow us in?
I doubt it


----------



## Mr Mom

Colorado elk i hope


----------



## shaffe48b

The answer is partly the masks I think. I dont like being told what to wear on my face more than anyone else. But if that's what it takes to end this blockade, I'll wear a damn spacesuit if I need to. If when we all get on board with this ppe who knows what could happen.

If they let me I could head out any time. Take food with me. Stop for nothing but gas. Pay at the pump. Do some hunting.

I bought this mask at the dry clean and sewing shop down the street. Good way to open business and support the ones still open.


----------



## Forest Meister

shaffe48b said:


> The answer is partly the masks I think. I dont like being told what to wear on my face more than anyone else. But if that's what it takes to end this blockade, I'll wear a damn spacesuit if I need to. If when we all get on board with this ppe who knows what could happen.
> 
> If they let me I could head out any time. Take food with me. Stop for nothing but gas. Pay at the pump. Do some hunting.
> 
> I bought this mask at the dry clean and sewing shop down the street. Good way to open business and support the ones still open.


What worries me most about going on a distant hunt is not the hunt itself but the road trip. The "pit stops" worry me the most. If states don't have them open then there are truck stops, and they concern me even more.

Barring a miracle, I will be canceling my hunt for this fall just before the deadline, unless the outfitter cancels it first. Would rather risk losing my deposit than inadvertently bringing something home to my family a couple weeks later. FM


----------



## shaffe48b

Oh in my case im certain I can figure out a way around this. I have all kinds of ingenuity, particularly when it comes to finding ways to use the crapper.


Even if I do need to use a public restroom, I'd just don the mask and gloves. Or space suit whatever is required by the point. I do have some raingear that is hazmat rated.


----------



## lreigler

Kansas draw results out. We drew nr archery. Thought it was A bit of a Hail Mary after not getting Montana. Alas, a plan is to be made.


----------



## matt405

Drew cow elk tags in wyoming, now just to see if we get our proghorn tags too.


----------



## matt405

Got drawn for our antelope tags this year. Should be fun.


----------



## steelyspeed

matt405 said:


> Got drawn for our antelope tags this year. Should be fun.


Sweet, will you make the cow elk and antelope all one trip?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Our group drew five (5) NR Antelope tags in Wyoming. Doing a DIY hunt in mid-Sept, camping on BLM land. (I started a separate thread about our upcoming hunt.)

We can't wait!!!


----------

